# Rosa the Keeshond Pup



## Dee2727 (Aug 22, 2014)

Some pictures of my nine week old Keeshond Rosa, who has now been with me for a week. Everyone I have introduced her to thinks she looks like a raccoon, teddy bear or feather duster without the stick lol. She's a cuddle monster and very, very smart. Too smart for her own good!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Ah, those sweet little puppy eyes! She is a fluffy little thing isn't she? I just want to cuddle her!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, what a cute puppy!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG spitz puppy!

*Squeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my god! She just might be one of the cutest puppies ever! <3


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Can she please give me a tutorial about eyeliner?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

The box picture OMG. <3 She's darling.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

I literally screamed silently, she is that cute! What a freaking cutie! Please post more photos of Rosa playing in a box. LOL


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

YAY ANOTHER KEESHOND PERSON YAY YAY YAY

She is soooooo stinkin cute and making me even more excited for my pup whose coming home Sunday 

p.s. being too smart for her own good isn't gonna change, TRUST ME. get that obedience training in early! The cuteness just makes it harder to be mad at them lol


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

That is one big ball of fluffy cuteness!


----------



## Dee2727 (Aug 22, 2014)

Godwit said:


> YAY ANOTHER KEESHOND PERSON YAY YAY YAY
> 
> She is soooooo stinkin cute and making me even more excited for my pup whose coming home Sunday
> 
> p.s. being too smart for her own good isn't gonna change, TRUST ME. get that obedience training in early! The cuteness just makes it harder to be mad at them lol


I really wanted a smart breed, but I didn't expect her to be _quite_ so sharp! It's incredible. Currently she is responding well to her name and certain commands (with treats) but she definitely has a mind of her own and will do things in her own sweet time on occasion. I'm looking forward to her getting her second lot of vaccinations so I can sign her up to puppy classes and start taking her out properly. Lots of exciting things to come! We are working on crate training at the moment but she's not keen, bless her. I will keep working on it. 

A few more Rosa box pics:


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

So cute!!! If I may ask, what kind of temperament is a keeshond supposed to have and how big should she get? I really don't know anything about that breed.


----------



## Dee2727 (Aug 22, 2014)

SnapV said:


> So cute!!! If I may ask, what kind of temperament is a keeshond supposed to have and how big should she get? I really don't know anything about that breed.


From my research before getting one, I learned that Keeshonds are sociable, friendly people dogs. They love everyone, but are attached to their owners and need to be with their family to be happy. They are obedient but can be stubborn. They're great family dogs, they just want to be with you all the time - which is a blessing and a curse as they're susceptible to separation anxiety. Apparently another name for them is "velcro dog" because they just stick to you! I don't think they are the kind of dog someone who works all hours of the day should get. They can be barkers too. They were bred as watch dogs for barges originally, so I guess that's where it comes from.

Rosa is a very submissive puppy. I don't know if she will grow out of that, I hope not. But she is lovely, and wonderful with strangers. She lets everyone pet her and crawls into laps, but always comes back to me (so far!). I've not had experience of any other Keeshonds, she's my one and only at present  

As for size, they don't get much bigger than 17" height (female) 19" (male). Medium size, I would say.


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes they are VERY much Velcro dogs and very good with families and children and are great with other dogs provided they were socialized properly as pups. They have little prey drive from what I've seen, as he won't go near my rabbit and plays with my cat as if she's a small puppy (very gently) lol. They are super smart but need to be socialized around loud noises and environments early because keeshonden are skittish. Mine fear barks from behind a chair at large packages, for example. They are super playful and love attention. There's very little lot to like about this breed lol


----------



## Dee2727 (Aug 22, 2014)

Godwit said:


> Yes they are VERY much Velcro dogs and very good with families and children and are great with other dogs provided they were socialized properly as pups. They have little prey drive from what I've seen, as he won't go near my rabbit and plays with my cat as if she's a small puppy (very gently) lol. They are super smart but need to be socialized around loud noises and environments early because keeshonden are skittish. Mine fear barks from behind a chair at large packages, for example. They are super playful and love attention. There's very little lot to like about this breed lol


I hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you socialise your Keeshond with your rabbit? My rabbit is a house bunny, but restricted to a large run in our living room. Rosa stares at him when she's in the room, and follows him around the perimeter of his run. I've separated them for now because she wouldn't leave him alone. She just wants to play I think, but I'd rather she let him be.


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

I honestly haven't done much socializing with the two of them because of how Loki was (scared) the first couple times they met. I do plan on getting the new pup introduced to the bunny so I will let you know how that goes! What I plan on doing is leashing him and letting him sniff around the cage and let the rabbit do his thing. If that goes well the first couple of times I'll have my hallway gated and the pup leashed so they can explore together safely and under my constant supervision. Even a hint of stress from either side, I will end things immediately. I'll never have them together unsupervised even if they do get attached to each other. I don't expect anything of them, especially the rabbit, but I mostly want the pup to be okay with all small creatures and ideally have the two of them get along and be buddies.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What a darling. I just want to kiss the fluffy fur ball! 

How are Keeshond's with respect to shedding?


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

Not bad, I hardly notice at all unless he's getting bathed, in which case the blow dryer is throwing hair left and right lol. We take him to the groomer every 6 weeks or so for a bath and to trim up the hair on his legs and butt, and when we are home we just brush out the tangles. Not a lot of time spent brushing at all


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable and so fluffy!


----------

